# Your coffee intake...



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

First cup was long gone by 7:30.

I can tell this is going to be one of those days that ends with my hands shaking vigorously.

What's your coffee intake? I honestly drink usually no less than 60oz of coffee a day. Usually closer to 80-100.

I can't be the only one.


----------



## iggy (Mar 3, 2013)

WOW you just made me spray coffee all over my screen....


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I've been offered an IV bag and a needle before filled with coffee...enough said


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Chris Johnson said:


> I've been offered an IV bag and a needle before filled with coffee...enough said


Ditto, and just swap it for a bag of alcohol at 6pm.


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

0, none

I am a morning person and dont need the coffee.

It smells good though. I will give ya that.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

It's 9:00 am and I'm on #4. This will be my last one....


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

At this point it's all about the ritual of going out and getting the first cup.

It feels good to walk down the block, read the paper headlines, say what's up to my dealer(deli counter guy), and head back with a delicious hot cup of Joe.
They actually just got a Nescafe machine at my deli so Espresso is now an option on the table for me, in case I feel like I need to mainline.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

kubie said:


> 0, none
> 
> I am a morning person and dont need the coffee.
> 
> It smells good though. I will give ya that.


Overachiever.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> First cup was long gone by 7:30.
> 
> I can tell this is going to be one of those days that ends with my hands shaking vigorously.
> 
> ...


Coffee is bad for you. Especially if you use sugar. I never drink coffee.


----------



## JR Shepstone (Jul 14, 2011)

cabinetsnj said:


> Coffee is bad for you. Especially if you use sugar. I never drink coffee.


Not in moderation. Obviously. 

All the diets and workout plans are ok with you drinking black coffee. Even the clean eaters allow it. 

But like you said, it's the cream and sugar that is killer


----------



## Bill1500 (Nov 26, 2011)

Somedays as much as 2 pots, others only 4 cups. It all depends on the day.:blink:


----------



## Stephen H (Feb 18, 2011)

1 cup at 5:30 or 6:00 AM and that's it for the day

I used to drink--2-3 cups, but I worked my self back to 1 cup which I really enjoy

I drink it black

cream and sugar is for girlies

Stephen


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Man, if cream and sugar is for girlies, than what does my raw sugar and soy milk cup make me?

Actually, don't answer that.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Too late ya tree hugger. :laughing::clap:


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I drink 3 to 4 large cups in the morning. If I am having to go out I have one at home and one in a centrino coffee mug. Keeps it hot as long as I need it to be. 

I will at times have a coffee in the afternoon but not after 5 or 6. 

I use turbinado sugar its spun in a turbine to remove the molasses. It still has some just enough for a nice flavour. and 10% cream in mine.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

This thread is making me thirsty. I think it may be time for the 3rd cup.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Wait for me im just done my first.


----------



## Sar-Con (Jun 23, 2010)

I love the smell of coffee in the morning.

I could (and have) finish a whole pot of coffee before noon.

no sugar, no cream - that stuff goes right to the hips. Just a little milk for colour.


----------



## GCTony (Oct 26, 2012)

I used to drink coffee all day, probably 3 pots but now that I'm older, my bladder, nerves and stomach can't handle more than about a 1/2 pot in the morning. Any coffee after around 4:00 keeps me up at night.

I love coffee but it doesn't like me anymore


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

cabinetsnj said:


> Coffee is bad for you. Especially if you use sugar. I never drink coffee.


Coffee is actually good for you...it's only bad if you add cream and sugar


----------



## Brutus (May 29, 2007)

7:30

9:30

and maybe one at noon, if it's not too hot out.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Slowed down a little at lunch time. May go for the 4th cup soon if productivity dips. Actually, if you see me posting on here, productivity is obviously dipping. hah


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I used to drink 40-60oz a day but I switched to varying the amount and time I drink it. I LOVE coffee but I don't like having to wander around like a zombie in the morning until I can get the first cup down and I don't like headaches if I miss a morning.

I found that by switching up the amount I drink(10-25oz a day) and when I have my first cup keeps my body from getting all the cravings.

Normal coffee consumption isn't bad for you, in moderation it can be good. The cream and sugar can be a problem but 12oz of orange juice has 6.5 teaspoons of sugar, a can of Coke has almost 8! Having coffee with milk and a couple of teaspoons of sugar isn't nearly as bad.


----------



## bronzgonz (Dec 4, 2012)

In the past 4 pots a day. Cut back to 1/2 pot in the morning, but 2-3 Rock Stars through out the day. Love the Rock Stars but they dont like me. So its back to coffee. Only 2 pots a day now. Im less irritable now


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

My wife's personal trainer told her one or two before a work out could help performance during the actual work out. Who knows I'm not going to stop drinking it. I am going to try and cut back on the cream and see if I can do with less sugar though.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I drink a couple cups. Light cream and a touch of sugar. I've been planning on dropping the sugar though. And then the cream, but it may take awhile. I brew my own. Can't stand the taste of dunkins which is on every corner around here.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

I am two mugs in the morning. One gets drank in the five minute drive from the house to the shop. The second gets drank over the next hour or two. If its an office day I will have one more at some point. With warmer temps on the horizon two will be it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

One pot per day...every day.
Cold, old, stale, fresh...I like it all. It's about the only use the microwave gets.


----------



## Foxit (Mar 2, 2013)

3 20 oz'ers hot and black. Got to be a hassle waiting for space, tearing open sugar and dumping in cream so just took it black. Plus at the end of the day any left in my cup in the truck is good for the ride home( like it got or cold)


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

one first thing in the morning usually 630- 7 ish. then when i get home another.. the odd time i might have one during the day

im waiting to hear cannings intake.


----------



## Tylerwalker32 (Jun 27, 2011)

I will have some on occasion. Used to drink it along with red bull had so bad side effect from all the caffeine so I hard drink any at all. All water.


----------



## asevereid (Jan 30, 2012)

1 pot a day, everyday as well....that's gone by time I finish work. Then sometimes after that I will make a potent french press coffee for the evening.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO (Jan 10, 2012)

Today went like this:
7:00am at home, double espresso
8:30am, mug of Americano from home
10:30am job break, another mug of Americano
5:30pm another double espresso

Sometimes I'll throw a white mocha breve (latte with half and half instead of milk for more foam) in the mix. I like coffee


----------



## MKnAs Dad (Mar 20, 2011)

I have a pot usually during the work week. Then its diet mt dew for anytoime after that.


----------



## carp.780 (Jan 2, 2010)

3-4 cups a day here. people say i have some kinda dependency on it but i can quit whenever i want.





i just don't want to.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Knew a guy who did coffee enemas...

I always use to sing......"THE BEST PART OF WAKING UP....(all together now)

"IS FOLGERS IN YOUR BUTT" :whistling

Headin over to TOOLS!!!


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

Easy Gibson said:


> First cup was long gone by 7:30.
> 
> I can tell this is going to be one of those days that ends with my hands shaking vigorously.
> 
> ...



Lightweight. :laughing:

2 plus pots a day, day in, day out. First 16 oz cup is usually gone before 5 am. Drink it right up till bedtime & have no trouble falling asleep. Been doing it this way for nearly 30 years.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

1-2 cups starting about 5 AM....

Don't need it, just habit....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

JackP23 said:


> Knew a guy who did coffee enemas...
> 
> I always use to sing......"THE BEST PART OF WAKING UP....(all together now)
> 
> ...


It could be worst: Couple Addicted to Coffee Enemas, Up to Four Times a Day


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

Usually 3-4 cups before noon, and stop there. Sometimes I'll brew a second pot, but it's rare.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I don't like to leave having a coffee too long because I need to go to the quiet room about 5 minutes after my first sip. I don't leave the house in the morning unless I've dropped a deuce. I do NOT like go huts


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

I normally have 1 16 ounce cup every morning I'm working. Just a splash of French Vanilla and 1 packet of sugar in the raw, not the artificial junk. If it's a home day, I'll have 2 cups black. For some reason just straight coffee tastes better at home.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

EthanB said:


> I don't see a splash of milk being that bad for you. Sure, heavy cream or that non-dairy creamer crap(what is that anyway?) is probably bad in the long term but 1/2 cup of whole milk a day isn't going to do much. Unless you are lactose intolerant like me, in which case it just makes those jobs without a bathroom a little more exciting.:whistling


I hate when a place only has those little half an half tear open "creamers".

It just takes so long to open and pour 30 of them for one large coffee.


----------



## Dustincoc (Sep 14, 2011)

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> I hate when a place only has those little half an half tear open "creamers".
> 
> It just takes so long to open and pour 30 of them for one large coffee.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

I normally made a 10-12 cup pot in the morning , have one or to cups then take the rest to work with me. Like it make mild and black . Will drink it all day long does not seem to bother me any. 

Worst blackcoffee ever had was Star Bucks though.Could not drink it had to dump it out :sad:


----------



## Kowboy (May 7, 2009)

My doctor made me quit caffeine about 15 years ago because it was making my heart race in the evening. I still indulge occasionally when I have some late-night driving to do. 

Every once in a great while someone will give me a caffeinated when I ask for decaf and I feel like I can lift my van for a few hours, then I grind my teeth.

Great mood elevator though.

Joe


----------



## BradingCon (Dec 17, 2010)

Make a pot in the morning. I drink a cup or two while at the computer then put the rest in my Stanley thermos and hit the road for the day.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

Kowboy said:


> Every once in a great while someone will give me a caffeinated when I ask for decaf and I feel like I can lift my van for a few hours, then I grind my teeth.
> 
> Great mood elevator though.


Did you mean to say "methamphetamine" instead of "caffeinated"? :laughing:


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

dom-mas said:


> Yeah I don't like to leave having a coffee too long because I need to go to the quiet room about 5 minutes after my first sip. I don't leave the house in the morning unless I've dropped a deuce. I do NOT like go huts


:thumbup::clap::thumbup::clap:SO TRUE.....thanks for the laugh man!


----------



## Hmbldr (Dec 7, 2011)

1 cup in the morning. Black. Never drink it with anything else. Never.

It's my first stop when I head out. It's gone by the time I get to an appontment or jobsite. That's usually it, unless I have some down time like waiting for an appointment.

Not a caffeine addict, just like that aroma and start up time with my coffee. Don't desire more. And I can drink it late at night and go right to sleep after.


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

dom-mas said:


> Coffee drinkers have a much lower rate of colon cancer.
> 
> As for me I have a 16oz cup first thing, and another as I'm walking out the door. I'll have another to be social if someones going for coffee at break but that's about it. I used to drink 5 or 6 pots of tea a day, but then it started to irritate my stomach so I switched to coffee


Personally, I try to stick to water.


----------



## Jdub2083 (Dec 18, 2011)

cabinetsnj said:


> Personally, I try to stick to water.


After my cup of coffee in the morning it's water the rest of the day for me too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

JackP23 said:


> Knew a guy who did coffee enemas...
> 
> I always use to sing......"THE BEST PART OF WAKING UP....(all together now)
> 
> "IS FOLGERS IN YOUR BUTT" :whistling



That is the freckin funniest thing ive ever heard! Hahaa omg why would he tell ppl that!? i mean jesus.!! Im gonna be singing that all day.


----------



## madrina (Feb 21, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Did you know that I don't care? Probably got to drink 50 glasses because I smoke too?


Lol.. I was just sayin...


----------



## mgb (Oct 31, 2008)

2 or 3 cups. Rarely drink coffee after 10 am.

I gave up drinking pop a while ago but had a coke a few days ago. Can't believe how wired that got me. Started running around/getting stressed out. :blink:


----------



## cabinetsnj (Jun 10, 2012)

mgb said:


> 2 or 3 cups. Rarely drink coffee after 10 am.
> 
> I gave up drinking pop a while ago but had a coke a few days ago. Can't believe how wired that got me. Started running around/getting stressed out. :blink:


That is funny!


----------



## Buckeye Don (Apr 29, 2011)

Have a cup on the way to work in the morning, but the best cup is buying a cup of joe for the 1 hr drive home in the eve. AHHH:clap:


----------



## Hardly Working (Apr 7, 2005)

5:00 First cup to wake up 
6:30 Second cup for the road
7:30-1:30 Refill from the thermos it holds 4 cups 
4-6 cups a day.


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

My new truck is pre-programed to automatically turn into any starbucks. Ha! can't afford that! a large cup in a thermos and I get to my client's place early and do a bit of a walk around and plan the day. It feels good


----------

